# Help with pad training



## coconut (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi everyone
I have a new 14 week malt puppy named daisy. I also have a 3 year old male named coco. we use piddle pads. I need help with getting daisy trained, I have had her 2 weeks now. From what I have been reading my mistake is I have been giving her too much freedom. SHe and coco have been getting along so well I have been letting them play in our downstairs (when I am there) but she is peeing everywhere! From what I am reading I should keep her in her Xpen and only let her out after she has gone potty. I feel like she must feel like she is being punished now? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Also I am wondering how long this process usually takes. Coco was older when we got him and was already pad trained. Thanks!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A playing puppy can urinate up to every 15 minutes. Set a timer for yourself and while you are supervising her playing, take her to her pee pad for a potty break about every 15 minutes. If you are not watching and taking her, confinement is the best option. Its fine to have her out with you watching, you just need to take the initiative to stop play for potty time. Don't forget a reward when she goes potty!


----------



## coconut (Jul 1, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 18 2009, 11:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819182


> A playing puppy can urinate up to every 15 minutes. Set a timer for yourself and while you are supervising her playing, take her to her pee pad for a potty break about every 15 minutes. If you are not watching and taking her, confinement is the best option. Its fine to have her out with you watching, you just need to take the initiative to stop play for potty time. Don't forget a reward when she goes potty![/B]


Thanks for the info. At what age are they able to go longer without urinating?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A good way to gauge is when they stop going at one of their potty breaks. Then extend the time between them. Sleeping puppies can hold it for 1 hour more than their age in months.


----------



## bluebuzz81 (Jul 29, 2008)

I was so frustrated with my babies and have learned to give them a treat everytime they went. So I purposely moved the potty area to an area where I can see them 24/7. I put the pad in my master bathroom and have put a sofa in an area where the pad was always very visible ( in my bedroom). Started to do all my reading there when I came home from work. 

I let them play inside the bedroom so they had my full supervision always when I was at the house. To be the best time for them to learn was after bed time. They always went in the morning so I would wait in front of the pad and I Would always gate my bathroom and just stand there adn wait. Soon as they went I would give them their favorite treat like a liver treat. 

It got to a point where they learned that going on the pad means a liver treat. So, they started just peeing there even though nothing was coming out. Haha.. especially my female dog, she is just so crazy about treats she goes there and squats for like 2 mins and nothing came out so I don't give her anything and then she would go and squat again. ahah.. they are just so hilarious. Once they learn that the pad is a treat, it becomes easy, but getting there to be was a little difficult.

I not only gave them too much freedom in the beginning but was not alert when they went on the pad beacuse the pad was in an area where it was not visible to me. So, when I caught them I tried to just yell No really loud and maltese just does not work well with punishment or scolding, they are just made and borned to be pampered and loved so try to use positive enforcement and something that will make them excited about going on the pad.

I hope this helped.


----------



## nate4g63 (Sep 9, 2009)

I've been training our new pup Sammy since Sunday. He now knows that if he goes on the pad he gets a treat. Accidents are still gonna happen but he is going to the pad on his own once in a while. He does miss sometimes but thats ok. I have been walking him in, not carrying him, so he knows exactly where to go. It's just a room off of the kitchen but I like to show him and point to it. So far I am pretty pleased with how he is doing.


----------



## sadiesmom (Sep 14, 2008)

I rewarded A LOT for every event and in a matter of a couple weeks we were accident free. Until then though, keep the vinegar and water handy but it will all work out if you are persistant with it.


----------

